

Big Omaha Video Series: Dennis Crowley of foursquare - levirosol
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2010/10/big-omaha-video-series-dennis-crowley-of-foursquare

======
levirosol
This is one of my favorite videos from Big Omaha 2010. Hearing everything that
lead up to Foursquare is amazing. Who quits Google btw??

~~~
secos
Not my favorite personally, but its being compared to Scott Harrison of
Charity Water, Gary V, and Tony Hseih of Zappos, so that's not really a
negative.

Still a great video.

